

Obama uses a Mac, Change - noor420
http://flickr.com/photos/barackobamadotcom/3009087034/in/set-72157608716313371/

======
hugh
Sheesh. Enough already!

------
cpr
Title should be "Someone uses a Mac near Obama". ;-)

~~~
mynameishere
That would be crazy Joe Biden, who also doesn't mind paying a premium for his
shotguns.

~~~
wheels
I can feel the change starting now! _LOOK!_ One of Obama's running mate's
aides is _HOLDING_ a Mac! I mean _IS_ there any better symbol of _CHANGE_!?

Yikes. The intersection of Mac and Obama fanboyism could probably create a
reality-distortion-field large enough to cover the entire planet.

------
jcromartie
Clinton and Bush Jr. were also Mac users...

